# new cichlid tank



## cocomania (Nov 16, 2007)

hey everybody someday im going to get a cichlid tank and are wondering what cichlids you would suggest for lets say a 50 gallon tank?


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

It depends on what you're looking for. Do you prefer personality or color? Fewer numbers of large fish or greater numbers of smaller fish? At what pH does your water come out of the tap (this is not really all that relevant except with certain species)?


----------



## cocomania (Nov 16, 2007)

I would rather prefer color and would like more smaller fish than big ones.
but im not sure what ph my water is.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

My fav when thinking of color would be Hapalochromis SP.ruby green or crimsontide but there are so many


----------



## cocomania (Nov 16, 2007)

Im also looking for some that arent too much aggresive(killing everything in sight)


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

For colorful cichlids that won't kill everything, your best bets are probably blue rams and apistos. I have 0 experience with apistos, so I can't tell you anything at all about them, but I know those who have them swear they are the greatest fish in the world (I guess everybody does that about whatever type of fish they have, though).

I've had some experience with mbuna, which are amazingly colorful, but it was a non-stop brawl in the tank, so I wouldn't recommend those to someone who wants a peaceful tank.

I also don't think I can recommend a keyhole cichlid enough times. lol


----------

